# Brake disc problems - Kia Sportage 2006



## Dean Maclean (Jul 28, 2008)

The front brake discs on my 2006 Sportage are warped. This is the second time this has happened. First at 45000km and now again at 106000km. How and why does this keep happening? Each time I'm told to replace the discs which is now starting to be a costly problem. Is this a common problem as I've never heard of it before on any other vehicle?
Thank you in advance for your assistance.


----------



## BUDFAN8 (Apr 11, 2007)

it can happen to any vehicle. most common reason for warping is too much heat. if you ride with one foot on the brake or wait til the last minute to stop and hold the brake hard could cause this problem. you may need to adjust your driving style to slowing down alot earlier or one foot gas and brake.


Bud.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Another thing to look at... make sure the wheel lug nuts are torqued evenly, to the proper torque, and in the proper pattern. Beware air impact wrenches.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

There are way too many variables to determine what is causing your rotor failure. Driving habit could be the foremost cause for the failures you are experiencing (as noted by Budfan). Improper torque and procedures can be another (denoted by Raylo). Improper torque or torqueing sequence is unlikely at the 45000 km mark if the car was a new purchase.

I did note that you are refering to km's and not miles........I will assume you are in the EU and not in the "states". The terrain can be kind of "hilly" with many downgrades where you may have to apply the brakes to maintain a safe speed. I am a firm believer in using the engine of the vehicle for "braking"......I will downshift regardless of auto or manual tranny if the conditions (in my opinion) require me to do so. No harm will be done and you can save some wear on the brakes. 

I'm going to stand with Bud on this one and tell you to anticipate what is going on in front of you and don't ride the brakes.

A seized caliper can also cause rotor failure but I only find that in extreme cases.

Best of luck
SABL


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

1 popular thing to check is the rear brake operation if the rear are not performing correctly most of your braking power will happen on the front causing overheating, Some cars/trucks use the parking brake to adjust the rears disk or drum brakes if your not in the habit of using the p brake they can become unadjusted causing the fronts to over work.


----------



## bruizer (Jul 29, 2008)

Kia= inferior metals and plastics..you get what you pay for. Suck it up and buy japanese.


----------

